# Patina - and where to buy it?



## kevinr (30 Mar 2007)

A lot of people seem to have had good results with Patina. 

Am I correct in thinking it goes on easily and gives a tough finish?

I need to put a finish on an under-desk storage cart in Pine veneered MDF
and a Pine fire surround (that I spent ages sanding back from gastly). 

We favour a low sheen clear finish and it sounds like Patina does this easily. 
What do you think?

Also - where can I buy it or something equivalent. Getting very few hits on the web.


----------



## stewart (30 Mar 2007)

If you've got a Brewers near you they stock it. I've used it on a reclaimed beech school table which has had its legs shortened. It gives a nice finish but I haven't found it very good at heat resistance. I put three coats on but have had problems with heat rings from cups of tea. Perhaps I should have put more coats on?
Hope this helps


----------



## MrJay (30 Mar 2007)

You could always produce a patina finish using galootish methodology: clicky


----------



## Philly (30 Mar 2007)

Didn't Screwfix used to sell Patina? It's where I got mine.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Adam (30 Mar 2007)

Philly":1krrtgvs said:


> Didn't Screwfix used to sell Patina?



Thought they'd stopped stocking it?

Worth double checking though, as their catalogue has constantly moving product lines.

Adam


----------



## kevinr (31 Mar 2007)

I couldn't find it on screwfix - probably didn't sell enough - its not pushed as a mass market product. Nor did I find it on the other large sites eg. toolstation. 

Have you guys found it as good to use as I thought I read?


----------



## Freetochat (31 Mar 2007)

Try Palace Chemicals,they will post it out to you.


----------



## woodbloke (2 Apr 2007)

Somehthing similar is Osmo PolyX-Oil which I used recently on my Elm Chest. Available from here and they also do little taster pots so you can try before you buy. Good stuff - Rob


----------

